# Siegfried Wagner



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

I just realized that Richard Wagner's son was a composer. Here is a work of him.






Not bad. Not even close to his father though.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Not too long ago I got a DVD from Netflix of Siegfried's opera "Der Kobold " (the goblin ) . and I found it most interesting and definitely worth seeing . The performance is by the Nurnberg opera, and the cast , conductor and orchestra are excellent even though there are no big names .
Der Kobold is a rather weird and creepty tale of a young woman, Verena , who is tormented by the ghosts (goblins) of children she may have aborted or killed at birth and her tormented relationshop with her mother and love interests .
Siegfried was a pupil of Humperdinck , and his music for the opera is rather similar . The DVD is also available on CD ,on I believe Marco Polo , and I recommend it .
The production uses puppets operated by handlers on stage to portray the ghost babies, and it's quite creepy .


----------

